# Stihl BR 600 Manual



## carhartt (Jan 9, 2014)

What ever happened to the beg for manuals area? I could really use the Stihl Br 600 bacpack parts manual. If anyone can help me out, can you pm me? Thank you in advance..


----------



## AVB (Jan 9, 2014)

carhartt said:


> What ever happened to the beg for manuals area? I could really use the Stihl Br 600 bacpack parts manual. If anyone can help me out, can you pm me? Thank you in advance..


World of Trainz has it..Here is link to the manual cover BR500, 550, 600

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Hk5MVqv0H2dc08A&bvm=bv.59026428,d.cWc&cad=rja


----------



## carhartt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks AVB. Exactly what i needed.


----------

